# Metra to buy F59PHI locomotives used on Amtrak West



## DSS&A (Feb 21, 2018)

Metra's Board approved at its February meeting today to purchase 21 F59PHI locomotives that were displaced by new Charger locomotives out in California.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Feb 21, 2018)

Former Amtrak units that are been replaced with state own units. (Chargers)


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 21, 2018)

Based on the number (21), this would actually mean that these would be from both the Surfliner and Cascades fleets.


----------



## cirdan (Feb 22, 2018)

With the whole reason these locomotives were replaced being that they are nearing the end of their useful life cycle, and furthermore, with commuter service, with its frequent start and stop cycles, being more taxing on wear and tear than Amtrak service, would it be fair to assume that from METRA's perspective, this is a temporary measure?


----------



## jis (Feb 22, 2018)

It is more likely that they intend to rebuild them to have them last a while, and they believe that a second hand purchase + rebuild is cheaper than buying brand new units. Time will tell.


----------



## keelhauled (Feb 22, 2018)

Metra issued an RFP for new/remanufactured locomotives late last year. Their press release re: the F59PHIs (https://metrarail.com/about-metra/newsroom/metra-moves-buy-newer-engines) indicates that they are still working on that process, and are acquiring the Amtrak units because they are service ready at least two years ahead of whatever comes from the RFP.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Feb 22, 2018)

buying older units and overhauling them , will keep them from tier 3 and 4 requirements.

the older units are grandfathered as tier 0.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 25, 2018)

Not sure if this link works (it's a Facebook post, nothing on their main website yet), but here's the first F59PHI in "Metra colors" (if that's what you want to call it).

https://www.facebook.com/MetraRail/photos/a.477782502358798/1347260265411013/?type=3&theater


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2018)

That is not an attractive look.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 25, 2018)

So it's just the Surfliner text with different paint? That's so amazing.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 25, 2018)

Ryan said:


> That is not an attractive look.


I don't think paint alone had much chance of substantially improving that particular locomotive. Speaking of which, there don't seem to many attractive passenger trains from the modern era. I happen to appreciate the aesthetics of the Acela, whether intentionally attractive or not, but some modern passenger rail hardware is so ugly it almost makes we wince.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Oct 25, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > That is not an attractive look.
> ...


Which hardware are you thinking of?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 25, 2018)

Pere Flyer said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


At that particular moment I was thinking of the funky US-spec Taglo cab unit. Not everything is as ugly as that but does anyone think P4X's, Chargers, or Viewliners are genuinely attractive?


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 26, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > That is not an attractive look.
> ...


Honestly I like the F59PHI, particularly in San Joaquin/Capitol Corridor paint. It's definitely not beautiful per se, but I like the tall and almost "brutish" look. JMO. That said, in Surfliner paint (and this Metra paint), I will concede that it's extremely ugly.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 26, 2018)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Pere Flyer said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


I don't like the Chargers much, but I actually quite like Viewliners and P4Xs. Maybe I just have low standards, but I think from the right angle and in the right color scheme, they look great.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Oct 30, 2018)

Those new colors are drab (seems there are similar engine profiles floating around Metra already in the more trad with orange colors) and cold.

I personally think Metra should just ditch the locomotives and, well, turn into an entire electric commuter service, but I'm biased (and unrealistic).

As an aside, I think they may be thinking of doing more cuts on MED - counters were on the trains last week. Especially on the Blue Island Branch line trains.


----------



## John Bredin (Oct 30, 2018)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> As an aside, I think they may be thinking of doing more cuts on MED - counters were on the trains last week. Especially on the Blue Island Branch line trains.


Counters were on my line, UP Northwest. I don't think this was targeted at the Electric Line, but just periodic (annual?) Metra counting time.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 30, 2018)

Sorry, what's a counter?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 30, 2018)

Someone who counts (the number of riders).


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 30, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Sorry, what's a counter?


A place where Amtrak runs out of food well before the train's last stop so they lose out on as much in profit as they can.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 30, 2018)

me_little_me said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, what's a counter?
> ...


Well played, though I was already about 90% sure when I asked that question that somebody would make this joke.


----------



## DSS&A (Sep 9, 2019)

I saw that Metra has painted one of theformer Amtrak engines into Metra's paint scheme as my train passed by Western Avenue yard this morning. Unfortunately, it is a cloudy morning.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 12, 2019)

I saw one under the Roosevelt bridge a week or two ago.


----------



## DSS&A (Sep 18, 2019)

We photographed the same locomotive. No. 79 is the only F59PHI painted in this scene at this time.


----------

